# Wed's steak night



## 007bond-jb (Mar 8, 2007)

On wednesday night the wife & kids have church study groups, So 007 cooks up steak every wed. night   Last night meal is a prime filet topped with a spiced apple ring, my very special triple stuffed potatoe,
feild peas, buttemilk biscuits & a Hurricane to drink   8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2007)

Everything looks outstanding!  Except the Heinz 57 on the steak!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 8, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Everything looks outstanding!  Except the Heinz 57 on the steak!!!



I don't use it all the time, but Heinz 57 is fine on steak, leave the man alone.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats a grilled spiced apple ring on the steak I haven't opened the 57 yet in photos


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 8, 2007)

It all does look good.   8) 

I don't use steak sauce but its better than using catsup.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 8, 2007)

that looks terrific.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks great.....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 8, 2007)

that loaded tater looks good!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## john a (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks great, you keep eating that much steak and you're gonna grow horns.


----------



## Damar12 (Mar 8, 2007)

Give us the scoop on the triple stuffed potato.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 9, 2007)

Damar12 said:
			
		

> Give us the scoop on the triple stuffed potato.



Ok I'm gonna post it in the sides recipe section


----------



## john pen (Mar 9, 2007)

A lot of beef flying arounfd here lately..I like it !!


----------

